# Part I of July 2006 Amtrak Trip



## Chi_Train_Fan (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello everyone. I have entered the world of trip reports. Please have a look at Part 1 of 4.

Part 1 of July 2006 Trip Report

Cheers,

David Z

Chicago, IL


----------



## jamesontheroad (Aug 24, 2006)

I think your aspirations to become a contributor of trip reports of the same standard as Grande, Guenzler, and Morrison are very reasonable. That was an excellent report: you should consider selling those trip notebooks for a couple of dollars !

Thanks for sharing it,

*j* :blink:


----------



## Windy City LSA (Aug 24, 2006)

Excellent report! Thanks for sharing.

You have inspired me to consider saving my pennies for a trip where I can relax and enjoy myself as opposed to working, being stressed out, sleep deprived, and missing much of the scenery as a result.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the great report thus far, and I do agree, those booklets are unbelievable - makes me want one for my upcoming Chitown trip!


----------



## Chi_Train_Fan (Aug 25, 2006)

The Metropolitan said:


> Thanks for the great report thus far, and I do agree, those booklets are unbelievable - makes me want one for my upcoming Chitown trip!


I've had a great response about the books. I'm gearing up to offer them for sale in the next week or two. If you would like to hear about them when they're available please send an email to me at [email protected] I will email you as soon as they are available for purchase.

Cheers,

David


----------



## AmtrakFan (Aug 25, 2006)

David,

Great Report!! When will part 2 be up?


----------



## Chi_Train_Fan (Aug 26, 2006)

AmtrakFan said:


> David,Great Report!! When will part 2 be up?


Part 2 is in production. I hope to have it finished sometime Sunday or Monday. I will post just as soon as I finish.

David


----------



## Chi_Train_Fan (Aug 28, 2006)

CHI_Amtrak_Fan said:


> AmtrakFan said:
> 
> 
> > David,
> ...


It's now posted, see the seperate topic I started. I wanted it done on Sunday, but instead I had it posted early Monday morning Central Time.

Cheers,

David Z


----------

